# Duck Eggs



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I finally found a source for duck eggs. It costs $5 for 12. Would it make any difference if I gave just one egg a week or would it not do much to give so little?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I think one egg is good enough a week. The important thing is offering variety of protein.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I only feed egg once a week or so. Of course I have small dogs so even 1 egg is almost an entire meal for them.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My dogs hardly ever get eggs...like once in a blue moon.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I feed an egg most days to my dog with his food (without the shell because he won't eat it) and he weighs 35kg/77lbs. Duck eggs are lovely, they are just larger and richer than chicken eggs. They are great in baking too! 
I am sure eggs have contributed to Stanley's very soft shiny coat, .......... but I can't prove it.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

sozzle said:


> I am sure eggs have contributed to Stanley's very soft shiny coat, .......... but I can't prove it.


I can. If I stop feeding eggs their coat-quality diminishes a bit. Less shiny, a bit harsher, more grease. Not by a huge amount but I definitely notice it.


Conker (25 pounds) gets at least one egg a day. (Yes, _at least_ one egg.) The Girls (50 pounds) usually get one each as well. Sometimes they get one every other day. Depends on how many eggs I've got and what the current price is. Right now they are on-sale for a killer deal so I've got a bunch. Conker and Juneau don't easily eat the shell so I either smash it up or don't bother with it. I do, however, take the time to peel the membrane out of it since I do whatever I can to keep Conker's joints healthy and that membrane has some good stuff in it. I don't know how effective it is, but I don't much care. He loves it.

One duck egg a week, if consistently given, will give a few benefits. If it's just once a month or whatever it will hardly do a thing.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Feeding one egg a week is not going to have much of an impact on your dog. That is about 6 grams of protein, or 1/5th the amount in just one cup of dry food. Dogs eating a good dry will get egg protein and fat everyday, and a lot more than one egg.

If you give more frequently perhaps the fats help the skin and coat, but once a week, doubtful it is meaningful.

Its fun though


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

when i give my dog egg shell i empty the egg. bake the shell. then i put
it in the coffee grinder.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Free range eggs from local farmers are best if you can find them.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I try and feed one egg a day or at least 5 a week.

I have a regular supplier of duck, chicken and quail eggs so they get a mix same as us


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

2 of my guys get chicken eggs everyday. The other I haven't tried with chicken eggs, i'm a little nervous since he can't have chicken. I can't afford that many duck eggs every week, I wish I could. I'll see if I can find more cheaper. I get a dozen eggs for $2.50, wish I could find the same for duck.
With the shells, I just crunch them up as small as I can with my fingers and they eat it all.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I feed quail eggs daily to my allergy dog and three times a week to the other. I ran out only one time before picking up another batch and couldn't get any for about three weeks...wow, did I notice a difference. We pay a little over $5 for 15. They're like candy to my dogs.


----------

